# Hanging a brush hog off the back of the trailer



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

18 foot trailer, 5k axles. Will be hauling a 45 horse tractor with FEL and a brush hog. I haven't had this particular combo on this trailer yet. I could gain a foot or two by hanging the loader bucket over the front rail of the trailer, but I'm guessing I'll be hanging over the back by four feet? Put a red flag on it an go on down the road?


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

I have seen them on road hanging off in past.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Stuart said:


> 18 foot trailer, 5k axles. Will be hauling a 45 horse tractor with FEL and a brush hog. I haven't had this particular combo on this trailer yet. I could gain a foot or two by hanging the loader bucket over the front rail of the trailer, but I'm guessing I'll be hanging over the back by four feet? Put a red flag on it an go on down the road?


If it's not a farm trailer make sure it has been inspected. 
Make sure anything hydraulic is boomed down and 4 point boomed on the unit.
ie: front end loader, shredder 
Just in case you do get pulled over.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Thanks, yes farm plate on the trailer and I have DOT chains and ratchet binders. I'm very careful when hauling heavy stuff, too much can go wrong. Even with a 20 foot trailer I would have stuff hanging off the back. Is it okay to leave the bucket off of the frame of the trailer? I'm only going 120 ish miles one way, mostly interstate.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Stuart said:


> Thanks, yes farm plate on the trailer and I have DOT chains and ratchet binders. I'm very careful when hauling heavy stuff, too much can go wrong. Even with a 20 foot trailer I would have stuff hanging off the back. Is it okay to leave the bucket off of the frame of the trailer? I'm only going 120 ish miles one way, mostly interstate.


I think your fine, setting the bucket on the rail is fine do it all the time. As long as it's not a cheap light built trailer.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Heavy wall 4" tubing on the top rail. Only problem is my spare is mounted up front and extends over the tube a little. But, I could always take the spare off and throw it in the back of the truck.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I wish I had a dollar for every mile I have hauled a tractor with the bucket over the front rail and a mower hanging off the back. But all of mine is local and on county roads and I don't get in a hurry at all. Just chain it down good and you should be ok.


----------

